# DELIMA ol2s or backs



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Heres the deal I sold my outlaws with the intent on getting ol2s but the dealers are telling me they are having problems blowin off the wheels on the trails do I go ahead with the ol2s or how with backs??????


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

personally i'd go with laws i didnt care for either set of backs we had(1 set of 28 all skinnys and 1 set of 30 all wides) they dug down too much and most of the mud we ride is no bottom here so we went nowhere fast lol the laws seem to pull through better....btw thanks again for the orignal laws:bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

laws FTW... unless you end up with 32 backs, the laws pull and paddle so much better than the digging 30s


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

My votes for the laws


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guess I'll hus have to step up to 31s they lighter and don't have the problems of the new ol2s


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Not a problem let me know when they hit the door and post a pic ith them on I miss them already lol we made a ride this weekend and I rolled on the mud lights I really missed my laws but the ml did ok for what they are...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel for ya on the mudlites. Had 26s before my 28" laws and they were "ok"... Hope u get some taller rubber soon!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

will do they should be in hopefully tomorrow but i wont get to see them till wed cuz i work evenings when the fedex guy comes around but my buddy has some mudlites and there great for riding around but thats about it lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mike i just bought some 30" laws brother! im ready baby!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

and im ready for trucks gone wild. hollla at me in the am dude we planning a ride to tower traxs so for i have 8 people we need more!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

When yall going. Were prolly gonna head up saturday afyernoon amd go. Me and southernbrute both get off at 3. Should be up there for 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not sure still planning havent made a date yet. this will be the fisrt time we go to tower trax. how is it redneckrancher?


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

last time i went it rained the whole time was f'in awsome but oilfield calls this weekend


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we ant going this weekend mike not sure when we going yet. they got ya going to shreveport again?


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

dude you got 30" backs?????? or 31" laws???


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

31" laws ma ad i just ordered them. now gotta order me some rims


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its pretty good. They just did a MAJOR facelift on most the trails and holes so im excited for the ride sat. Deff gonna post up some pics for yall this time!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

O yes! I wanna see and when we make our date to go ride i will hit u up here


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

On the law2's, it seems those who have had issues with them popping off the bead have aired them up to 20ish pounds and left them a sit a few days, then air'd them back down to normal and had no more problems.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you can get some of that bead sealer that HL sells. a buddy of mine tried to take his 31s off his rims and ended up selling the whole package... he ran over the tire with his huge blazer and they still wouldnt pop off the bead! lemme see if i can find the pic of it.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

yea ive herd of the bead sealer but the 31s are proven and are a known proformer my thing is ill have to put the lift springs to clear them if im not mistaken.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Probably not, i see in your sig u have a 2" lift already, my buddy fits 31s with a spacer lift but ur bracket lift should be the same hight.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

a friend of mine has 31s on a bracket lift with spacer springs and still rubbs a bit at full turn never herd of anyone running 31s on jus a 2" lift


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Southernbrute750 does. Ill vouge and say it doesnt rub with only a spacer lift. Not saying your wrong, every brute is different


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Heres the deal I sold my outlaws with the intent on getting ol2s but the dealers are telling me they are having problems blowin off the wheels on the trails do I go ahead with the ol2s or how with backs??????


Not sure if this has been covered yet, but I was told today that in small print on the sidewalk of the Ol2s is printed "meant for use with Bead-lock rim." I buddy of mine said he thought he'd snapped his axles in a rut until he looked down at the tires and noticed the tire was stuck but the wheel was spinning. He did say it stopped if he ran 16-20 psi but it made for a worse ride.. Just adding what I was told


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My old school 31's had that on the side wall too. I'm sure they would perform better on bead locks, because you could run low air pressure and not have to worry about losing a bead. I had to break each of my front tires down several times to remove the mud/roots that would wedge in between the bead and the rim. And as far as clearing 31's with only a bracket lift, I don't think so. I had a 2" lift and HL springs, and I still rubbed while turning. Even after pushing the fender wells back, it would rub at almost full turn. 31's will do work, that's for sure, but you have to give up some turning radius. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to have to stop and back up just to make a turn on the trails. 1.5" wheel spacers didn't help either.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I run my 31's with just some spring spacers and they clear fine. Have very very minor rubbing on the front side of the floor boards. And I havnt even bent those back any. I went from my 29.5 to my 31's and didnt lose any turning radius. I can tell you the switch is well worth making. The ride is soooooo much better on the 31's compared to my 29.5.


Edit: the only problem I'm having with my 31's is a lot more tire roll on trails and thats causing mud to get in the bead and slowly leak out untill about 1psi. But never had a bead pop off yet.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

ive had 30 inch backs on my brute and i sold them and ordered 29.5 oulaw 2s and while i was waiting on them to come in i put my buddys 31 inch laws on mine.. yea they big and bad looking but does not ride as good as my law2's ! i love em!!! and they pull like SOB!!!! thumbs up in my book!!! and they holding up on my 212's jus fine!!! gave it hell at canal road sunday and no problems!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Down south brute I'm runnin 212s as well but what is the widths you runnin I want s/w and have 6" ad 8" wide rims I'm really not lookin coward to loosing a tire on a trail back in bfe


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

well I went with the ol2s and im more than happy on how they set on the bike I cant wait to try them out this weekend. I put them next to my original outlaw skinies and the ol2 is nearly an inch taller


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! Pics?


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is what I got so far Ill throw up a pic of the ol2 next to the outlaw tomorrow hopefuly


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

my two kids and the new kicks on the brute ol2s next to some oldschool 29.5 skinies on the rancher


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Boy Mike that is a fine rancher you got there! Whoever had that thing built it right lol.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:finally put the ol2s to the test and all i can say is wow they pull like a tank couldnt be happier with them


----------

